# Small Cattys (naturals)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Qué Jais mis amigos!

En esta oportunidad les comparto unas pequeñuelas, podrían ser funcionales sin ningún problema, pero a mi me gusta usarlas como llavero, espero les agraden estas pequeñeses. Dos de ellas están hechas de encino y la otra de mezquite.

This time I share a small, could be functional without any problem, but I like to use as a keychain, I hope you enjoy them these little cattys. Two of them are made of oak and mesquite another.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are super sweet!!!! They show your usual beautiful workmanship and style. I am a BIG fan of little slingshots ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Muy bonite Chepo, I like the idea, they could be also used as collars...I'll give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome! ! Love the middle version


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

NICE !


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Those look great. The one with the black tubes is the one I like best.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chepo, your talent on a smaller scale is grander than the larger ones. If these were pistols they would be derringers. Your talent is appreciated sir and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely amazing work, Maestro!!!!! The photos, the band attachements, the woods,...well EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Outstanding again! Same as Orcrender my favorite is with the one with black bands. Very nice indeed.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Coolest keychains ever.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice indeed -- muy bonito!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> NICE !


Muchas gracias R-S


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

orcrender said:


> PM sent.


Answered is my friend, thanks


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

O_O


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

MAV said:


> Very nice indeed -- muy bonito!


Muchas gracias amigo DH


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

brainleak said:


> O_O


Gracias


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing,love them!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

As always tey are next to perfection ! The wee cattys are my favorite , they all three look awesome and I am sure quite functional as well. Keep creatin!!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

those are some special keychains.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

harson said:


> those are some special keychains.


Thanks mrpaint


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Muy bonito from me too.
Cheers...!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job chepo! those look fun to shoot!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice i like smaller slingshots as they are more conceelable.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> very nice i like smaller slingshots as they are more conceelable.


Thanks Amigo


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

The attention to detail really shown with these smaller resortera's.
Simply stunning


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship as always amigo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

chr15 said:


> Excellent craftsmanship as always amigo!


Muchas gracias estimado amigo RS


----------

